# ياملكه السماء كم احبك



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2011)

*




*
*ياكنزا يتمنى الكثير للوصول لقدرك 
يامنبعا خاصا هبيني العفة بطهارتك

يارائعة الوصف روحي لم تجد الوصف لك
ياسيدة النقاء بتواضع سألمع تاجك

ياملكة السماء هبيني كرسيا على يسارك
ما أجمل صفاء الروح وما أروع ايمانك 

فلساني يرتجف قبل نطق كل حرف من أسمك
وقلبي سيخطو دربك وعمري فداء لأبنك

ياأمي ويانجمة أضائت حياتي أنا ملكك
قلبي يصرخ لعمري ويقول مريم كم أحبك* ​



​


----------



## محب مايكل (19 مايو 2011)

I Love you Mary , Queen of Heaven


----------



## مرمرين (20 مايو 2011)

واناكمان بحبك يا امنا مريم العذراء واتمنى اكون بجوارك


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2011)

شكراا لمروركم 
بركة العذراء معكم


----------



## مرمرين (19 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ما أنقى هذاألكلام وأصفاه من قلب منشغل بحب أمنا ألعذراء مريم وأنا أيضاًعلى هذا ألدرب:act23:


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جداا
جميـــل جداا*
* ربنا يباركك

*



​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2011)

مرمرين قال:


> ما أنقى هذاألكلام وأصفاه من قلب منشغل بحب أمنا ألعذراء مريم وأنا أيضاًعلى هذا ألدرب:act23:


مرسي لمرورك ​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداا*
> *جميـــل جداا*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ​
> ...



مرسي لمرورك الجميل
بركة العذراء معك​


----------



## انريكي (19 يوليو 2011)

جدا جدا رائع يا كلدانية

الرب يكون معك دامن


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> جدا جدا رائع يا كلدانية
> 
> الرب يكون معك دامن


 شكرااا لمروورك انريكي
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

جميلة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> جميلة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ​​​




 شكرااا لمروورك  ربنا يبارك​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2011)

روعه يا حبيبتى كلمات جميله جدا 

الرب يباركك حياتك ​


----------

